# J-1 this summer, Nashville?



## sparkles21 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in my last year of University and have the last chance to participate in the J-1 Visa program. I have already done the Summer Camp route in Mississippi and now want to go back to the South on a J-1 Visa.

This time around I'd really like to go to Nashville or near, but I can't find any ideas of where to look for seasonal work so I'd like to ask people for suggestions. 

I don't want to head out there and look for a job, I'd rather have something sorted before I leave. I'd take anything at this rate, so any ideas?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not see the connection J1 and seasonal work.
Exchange Visitor Visas


----------



## sparkles21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry when I say seasonal, I mean short term employment for a span of 3-4 months over the summer. 
Seasonal such as vacation resorts, etc. I've heard that Grand Ole Opry offers this to Russian J1's but I can't find anymore out about it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sparkles21 said:


> Sorry when I say seasonal, I mean short term employment for a span of 3-4 months over the summer.
> Seasonal such as vacation resorts, etc. I've heard that Grand Ole Opry offers this to Russian J1's but I can't find anymore out about it.


I was thinking of Opryland, but it seems they shut that down years ago. (OK, I'm a bit behind in my news from the US.) I know several young people who have done short summer stints with various amusement parks in the US. They tend to hire lots of short-term workers for the summer season. But if Opryland is no more, I don't think there's another big theme park place in Nashville. (Hopefully someone will prove me wrong.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

